# USA - Mexico - Cuba... in 25 days



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Sometime in September to October 2014...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LOS ANGELES, USA*
*Hollywood*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LOS ANGELES, USA*
*Beverly Hills*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LOS ANGELES, USA*
*Griffith Observatory*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LOS ANGELES, USA*
*Universal Studios*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos; i am looking forward for more :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LOS ANGELES, USA*
*Downtown*

LA’s tallest building, the IM Pei designed First Interstate World Center




Westin Bonaventure Hotel




City Hall




The Frank Gehry designed Walt Disney Concert Hall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LOS ANGELES, USA*
*Further Afield*




Staples Center




LA Memorial Coliseum




Santa Monica Bay


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW TORK CITY, Revisited*
*Statue of Liberty*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW TORK CITY, Revisited*
*Manhattan*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW TORK CITY, Revisited*

*Freedom Tower*

 


*9/11 Memorial*


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice photos; i am looking forward for more :cheers:





diddyD said:


> Amazing.


Thanks guys.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LAS VEGAS*
*The Las Vegas Strip*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LAS VEGAS*
*The Las Vegas Strip*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LAS VEGAS*
*The Las Vegas Strip*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LAS VEGAS*
*The Las Vegas Strip*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LAS VEGAS*
*The Las Vegas Strip*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LAS VEGAS*
*The Las Vegas Strip*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LAS VEGAS*
*The Las Vegas Strip*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HAVANA, CUBA*
*Centro Habana *

Hotel Telegrafo


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HAVANA, CUBA*
*Centro Habana *





Cubans love America!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HAVANA, CUBA*
*Centro Habana *

Maximo Gomez Monte streetscape


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HAVANA, CUBA*
*Centro Habana *

Museo de la Revolucion



Castillo de San Salvador de la Punta


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HAVANA, CUBA*
*Centro Habana *

Modern Havana skyline along the Malecon


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HAVANA, CUBA*
*Centro Habana *

Paseo del Prado


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HAVANA, CUBA*
*Centro Habana *

Paseo del Prado


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HAVANA, CUBA*
*Centro Habana *

Paseo del Prado


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HAVANA, CUBA*
*Centro Habana *

Paseo del Prado


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HAVANA, CUBA*
*Plaza de la Revolucion*

Memorial Jose Marti



Fidel Castro




Che Guevarra


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HAVANA, CUBA*
*Driving in the 50s*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HAVANA, CUBA*
*Driving in the 50s*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HAVANA, CUBA*
*Driving in the 50s*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HAVANA, CUBA*
*Driving in the 50s*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HAVANA, CUBA*

*The Stolen Shots... Humans of Havana*


----------



## katabijak (Feb 4, 2015)

Love those pictures, would u share the exif details ? Cause looks great


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some great pictures. And some beautiful Spanish/colonial style architecture.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

katabijak said:


> Love those pictures, would u share the exif details ? Cause looks great


They're all taken using pre-set camera settings (e.g. landscape, portrait) . I'm not patient enough to do manual shooting during my travels to speed things up cause I want to cover more places. You just need a good camera to get good photos. 



openlyJane said:


> Some great pictures. And some beautiful Spanish/colonial style architecture.


Thanks.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MEXICO CITY*
*Urban Sprawl*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MEXICO CITY*
*Urban Sprawl*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SAN FRANCISCO, USA*
*Cable Cars*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SAN FRANCISCO, USA*
*Alcatraz*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SAN FRANCISCO, USA*
*Alcatraz*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SAN FRANCISCO, USA*
*Alcatraz*







Cell No. 181 - the prison cell of Alcatraz's most famous inmate, Al Capone


----------

